#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Want to Enjoy the real Hiking Experience in Adara Kanda

## Medusa

Are you seeking for a hiking Adventure? :trekking: 

Then this is for you. Adara Kanda is a continues mountain range which is located near belihuloya. Most of the university students knew about this hiking mountain.
Here you can hike nearly 7 Mountains. It's a real hiking experience.IMG_20170708_113726.jpgYou can't go alone.If you want to collect your team or any private hiking organization to enjoy this Series of mountain Hiking. :you rock man: 

Here's the latest trip organizer Arvertisment for a hike to Adara Kanda on May 5.
Adara Kanda Hike With Awidinno

So guys pack your bags to enjoy the Hiking Adventure :Smile:  Don't Forget to share your thoughts. :Thumbs:

----------


## Bhavya

> Are you seeking for a hiking Adventure?
> 
> Then this is for you. Adara Kanda is a continues mountain range which is located near belihuloya. Most of the university students knew about this hiking mountain.
> Here you can hike nearly 7 Mountains. It's a real hiking experience.IMG_20170708_113726.jpgYou can't go alone.If you want to collect your team or any private hiking organization to enjoy this Series of mountain Hiking.
> 
> Here's the latest trip organizer Arvertisment for a hike to Adara Kanda on May 5.
> Adara Kanda Hike With Awidinno
> 
> So guys pack your bags to enjoy the Hiking Adventure Don't Forget to share your thoughts.



Wow Amazing!
Wish to try this Adventure for once
hope i will get my wish done in the future :Smile:

----------


## Dhiya

Yes, I hiked this mountain an year ago. This hiking is my lifetime achievement. I am so tired in the half of the first peak. But, I hiked the all 7 peaks because of my self confidence. I spent about 10 hours for trekking.
My tips for you.
1. There is a waterfall in the first peak and you can get the water from there.
2. You have to bring your lunch packets with you.
3. Try to hike this mountain with a bundle of peoples, it's give you more energy.
4. Try to wear proper suits like shoes, caps and etc.

Hey, There is an exciting place for you. You can camp at the first peak of the mountain. Enjoy your camping there.

Guys!!!Enjoy and feel adventure in Adara Hantha :you rock man:

----------


## Medusa

Thank you Priyat, If you have more than 10 you can collect from our university some more. If you plan everything inform me. Our gang also waiting to hike again.

----------


## Medusa

Here's i introduce to guys she's the lady to hike that huge mountain with fasting. Seriously normally our gang think she can't achieve :you rock man:  it. But she make that failure. Huge cheers Thenuka. You rock it.

----------


## Dhiya

Cheers my lady! Finally, I achieved :you rock man:

----------

